# Struggles and Support > Frustration and Struggles >  >  I am about to blow my lid!!!!!!!!!!

## Sagan

Stupid rant. deleted.

----------


## Tinkerbell

I'm sorry this happened to you, I really believe anonymity makes people cruel.  Stay away from downers.  ::):

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

Gotta love the internet hate machine. Best to avoid most public chats, and usually the bigger the crowd the worse it is. It's nice to occasionally find somewhere decent to hang around though, as few and far between as they are.

----------


## Misssy

> What's a fucking lid? who knows. But I went into a Chat at another forum. Talked about my heart disease and my medical condition and was basically told to [BEEP] off. Many insults were thrown at me. WHy?? Why?? it's a damned support forum. But ahh [BEEP] it not worth complaining here.... I'm just sad. Saddened by what was said.



People are strange Sagan, and people are mean. That is why you could chat with people here on this Site... keep it alive man. Chat in here needs more peoples.

----------


## Chantellabella

I agree that people can be cruel. And I don't know why. 

I do know that when cowards and people who feel powerless gather, they tend to become bullies because they can't defend themselves alone. So they divide people into groups. As a group, they feel powerful. That's why there are numerous assholes on support forums. Notice that there are not many lone assholes though. They are always in a group mobbing.

So it sounds like you were caught up in a bunch of people's unresolved baggage. Rather than face their own problems and hurt, they would rather distract by kicking you around. When you look at it this way, they're the ones who are the pathetic losers. Not you. 

But I know it still hurt what they said. People with anxiety tend to take on blame when it's not even our fault. It's easy to wonder what you did wrong and what you did to make them turn on you. But Sagan, you didn't do anything. 

I do know that it is worth coming here to talk about it. We care here. And we're sad with you that it happened to you. I'm sorry that you were caught up in people's unresolved baggage. It's never fun when that happens. I know first hand about how bad it feels. 

 :Hug: 

Cindy

----------


## Otherside

Hey. I don't know what you said but I hope everything going okay. And as cindy said, you can talk here. And rant as much as you want. We have this place to do that, at least.  :Hug:

----------


## meeps

I can't even fathom the mindset of internet sociopaths...disgusting and pathetic.

----------


## Koalafan

Whoever said those things is getting such a koala bop pas!!!!!!!!  ::   :bopa: 

 :Hug:

----------


## Sagan

Thanks Koala! I really should not have made a thread like this and should have known better. But I appreciate your support. And to all others as well  ::):

----------

